
If Property Rights Are Real, Climate-Destroying Companies Would Be Sued to Death - bryanrasmussen
https://www.currentaffairs.org/2019/02/if-property-rights-were-real-climate-destroying-companies-would-be-sued-out-of-existence
======
Bostonian
Whether to curtail the use of fossil fuels should be determined by
legislation. It is known that the use of fossil fuels contributes to global
warming, but the public does not believe that banning fossil fuels is worth
the cost.

